# LED Spots



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I am looking at making some Blue/UV spots. My question is how many LEDs would I need for a 16 by 24 inch Tombstone?


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Depends on the brightness of the LEDs you use. Here's a link to a good how-to for making LED spots:

http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/20...howComment=1255841983833#c6690577344637021256


----------



## buckaneerdude (Sep 13, 2008)

Also the size of the led's, the distance from the tombstone and the amount of ambient light will affect how your spot works. I made some 5 led PVC lights using 3mm leds a few years ago and they worked pretty well in dark areas. Where I had more light spilling from other props they were not as effective and I had to move the light much closer.

Here is a pic of part of our haunt and you can see how the light varies across the props. Most of the tombstones have a blue home made 5 led light on them. You can tell those that do by their blue tint. You can also see that some look more blue than others. This is how shadows, ambient light and light spilling from other props affects our lighting.


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Otaku said:


> Depends on the brightness of the LEDs you use. Here's a link to a good how-to for making LED spots:
> 
> http://haunttheyard.blogspot.com/20...howComment=1255841983833#c6690577344637021256


I used this how to for our make and take. Easy to build and they work great! I've built 6 for my cemetery so far.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

This is a tombstone roughly the size you're talking about illuminated by one of the blue LEDs in the tutorial. The spot is about 5 feet from the tombstone, & there is very low ambient light otherwise in the picture. (Sorry for the crappy pic, it's cut from a video.)


----------



## thrilltainment (Apr 8, 2010)

usually a single LED is enough to cover that area. the rest depends on how bright you want the spot to be. you can use 1W LEDs or small 20mA ones. you'll also have to consider a lens to focus the light or install the light inside a tube.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

*LED spots*

We also used the _Haunt the Yard idea for our NJ/PA Make & Take in March. I made 10 spots with 3 LEDs each (sets of reds, blues, etc.) to connect them to a computer power supply. They came out great and will be used for different stones and props throughout the yard. I may even make more...they're pretty easy to do. One spot with 3 LEDs shines great on the stones (mine are an average of 22"x48") You can vary the bend of the pipe to angle it as needed (we used the blow torch or heat gun to carefully soften and bend the PVC. Check it out!_


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Here's a picture of one of my homemade LED spots and a photo of the graveyard, you can see how well it lights and the intensity of color. I use red, blue, green but no white in my haunt. Each tombstone, zombie, etc. gets one LED spot placed about 2-3 feet in front of it.



















A video of 2008 is here: 




Hope this helps, btw, making LED spots is not too difficult and there are several good how to's on HF.


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

If anyone is interested, here is an ebay link where a seller is selling 10mm 1 watt LED lights. I haven't tried them yet but i'm definitely gonna buy some.

http://stores.ebay.com:80/HKJE-Led-...43QQ_sidZ197621527QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## Hallowennie315 (Sep 5, 2007)

If anyone is interested, here is an ebay link where a seller is selling 10mm 1 watt LED lights. I haven't tried them yet but i'm definitely gonna buy some.

http://stores.ebay.com:80/HKJE-Led-...43QQ_sidZ197621527QQ_trksidZp4634Q2ec0Q2em322


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Dynoflyer, I love the video. Awesome setup. You didn't mention the "particulars" of your LEDs (output, etc) or how you mounted them. Additional info would help please...


----------

